# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Παραξενη συμπεριφορα καρδερινας

## rokylila

Καλημερα, σημερα παρατηρησα οτι το γαρδελι μου εχει παραξενη συμπεριφορα, δλδ κοιματε ειναι στασιμο και φουσκομενο,
το συγκεκριμενο πουλι το εχω σε φιλοξενια εδω και 20 μερες και ηταν παρα πολυ κινητικο και μου διμιουργει πολυ ανησυχια
που εχει αυτη την συμπεριφορα,η διατροφη του περιλαμβανει σπορους(υπαρχει φωτο) και μαρουλι καθε δευτερη μερα, σας παραθετω φωτογραφιες και καθε βοηθεια απο τους πιο εμπειρους ειναι θεμιτη

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ το πουλακι οπως ξεκαθαρα δειχνει η μασκα του (μπορντω ,βαθυ κοκκινο ) και η ελλειψη δαχτυλιδιου (οχι απολυτη ενδειξη ) ειναι πιασμενο και οχι γεννημενο σε κλουβι .Αυτο αυξανει την πιθανοτητα ανοδου των παρασιτων που λεγονται κοκκιδια ,αλλα και μεγαμπακτηριωσης ,χωρις να αποκλειεται μικροβιο  ή δηλητιριαση απο υπολειματα φυτοφαρμακων απο το μαρουλι (ευτυχως δεν βλεπω ομως ιχνη δηλητηριασης στις κουτσουλιες )

*Άρρωστη Καρδερίνα : οι βασικές ασθένειες*Οι συμβουλες μου θα υπαρξουν για να ζησει το πουλακι και απο κει και περα να παρει το σωστο δρομο (αφου πρωτα γινει εντελως καλα ) για το πραγματικο του σπιτι 


Παρε αμεσα απο καταστημα κτηνιατρικων esb3 ή cosumix .Βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του να φαινεται χαμηλα οπως στις φωτο ,γιατι μπορει να θελει και fungustatine καψουλα απο φαρμακειο αν εχει σημαδια μεγαμπακτηρια 

Μην καθυστερεις δευτερολεπτο ,γιατι το πουλι ειναι ασχημα .Αν δεν βρισκεις στην περιοχη σου ,κοιτα για σιροπι cotrim απο φαρμακειο (παρε ετσι κι αλλιως μια συρριγκα του 1 ml )

αν δεν βρεις ουτε αυτο τοτε ελα περιστερι να δω το πουλακι απο κοντα και να σου δωσω φαρμακο για τις μερες που χρειαζεσαι 

Σου στελνω το κινητο μου με πμ

----------


## rokylila

Αυτες οι φωτο εβγαλα ελπιζω να βοηθησουν

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ το πουλι ειναι απελπιστικα καρινιασμενο .Πολυ αδυνατο .Τα φαρμακα για 3 τουλαχιστον μερες (εκτος αν γινει πριν πολυ κινητικο ) θα τα δωσεις στο στομα 


θα διαλυσεις οπως σου πω στο πμ και  cosumix και esb3 μαζι και θα προσθεσεις και  almora plus που θα παρεις απο φαρμακειο (εκτος αν εχεις δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες ηδη σε αλλο σκευασμα ) γιατι ειναι πληρως αναγκαιο επειδη το πουλι ειναι καρινιασμενο .Εναλλακτικα μπορει να βαλεις ζαχαρη και ελαχιστο αλατι αλλα η σωστη παροχη μπορει να γινει μονο με το almora 

σου γραφω πμ με την δοσολογια και οτι θελεις με ρωτας στο κινητο

----------


## jk21

σου εστειλα δοσολογιες 

το διαλλυμα που σου εδωσα  για χορηγηση στο στομα ,απο τη στιγμη που δεν θα παιρνει φαρμακο απο το νερο τις πρωτες τουλαχιστον μερες ,να το βαζεις λιγο και πανω απο τον κροκο (να απορροφα μερικες σταγονες ) βραστου αυγου που σιγουρα θα τρωει για να παρει δυναμεις 

στο κλουβι αν υπαρχουν σαν ξεχωροι σποροι ,να υπαρχουν φουλ σκετο κανναβουρι και περιλλα και αν οχι εστω νιζερ

----------


## rokylila

Τα τελευταία νέα , έφτιαξα το διάλυμα και το έβαλα στην ποτίστρα όπου πίνει κανονικά , δεν έχει το φούσκωμα και κινείτε , όχι συνέχεια , αλλά δείχνει πιο ζωντανό , εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα επειδη αποκλειεται να πιει κανονικα νερο οπως τις αλλες μερες και επειδη ξεκινησες απο το μεσημερι βαλε το διαλυμα οπως ειναι .Αν δεις να πινει νερο οπως οταν ηταν υγειες ,το βγαζεις κατα τις 7 το απογευμα .Αλλα θα ελεγα να μεινει .Απο αυριο αν πινει κανονικα νερο ,στην ποτιστρα θα εχεις σε δοσολογια ποτιστρας οπως ειπαμε στο τηλ 

ειναι σημαντικο να φαει οσο γινεται περισσοτερο για να δυναμωσει 

ευχομαι το καλυτερο

----------


## rokylila

Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει , το διαλλυμα θα αλλάζετε καθημερινά ; Διότι στις οδηγίες που μου έχεις δώσει λες για 2 ημέρες αλλαγή εφόσον μένει στο ψυγείο και η θεραπεία γίνετε με βοήθεια στο στόμα,

----------


## jk21

οτι μπαινει στην ποτιστρα ,αλλαγη καθε μερα 100 %

αν το εδινες στο στομα ,απο τη στιγμη που το διαλυμα μενει κλειστο στον αερα ,σε γυαλινο δοχειο ,τοτε σου ειπα για να μην φτιαχνεις καθε μερα αρκετο διαλυμα ,να δωσεις και δευτερη μερα και μετα καινουργιο .Αν θελεις ομως ,οπως σου ειπα ,το ιδανικο ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως παρασκευη νεου διαλλυματος καθε μερα

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, σημερα εβαλα νεο διαλλυμε καθως και καναβουρι με ντιζερ, ηπιε μονο του απο την ποτιστρα αλλα εδω και λιγα λεπτα το βρηκα σε αυτη την κατασταση, ειναι φυσιολογικο?

----------


## ninos

Βάλε το σε ένα ζεστό μερος και άσε να το χτύπησει και λίγο ο ήλιος. Τις μέρες αυτές, full καναβούρι !!!!

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ ειναι σε κρισιμη κατασταση ! προφανως θα εχει αδυνατισει και αλλο και ειναι χειροτερα

Προσπαθησε να του δωσεις φαρμακο στα ρουθουνια ωστε να παρει οσο γινεται και περισσοτερο almora που θα το δωσει ενεργεια .Προσπαθησε αν το δεχθει να του  ταισεις  αραιωμενο σε διαλλυμα σε μορφη χυλου κροκο στο στομα ή κρεμα 

αν εχεις καποιο θερμοπομπο , ενεργοποιησε τον και βαλε το πουλακι κοντα σχετικα ,ωστε να εχει τοπικα θερμοκρασια ανω των 30 βαθμων

----------


## rokylila

Θα το βάλω μέσα στο σπίτι δίπλα από τα ενυδρεία που έχουν θερμοκρασία 30 βαθμούς και θα του βάλω λάμπα δίπλα ,

----------


## jk21

οκ ναι ετσι 

αλλα να ξερεις οτι δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος ... να ξερεις επισης οτι παντα προτρεπω και κανω και ο ιδιος , να το παλευουμε μεχρι τελος ! με πιστη στο Δημιουργο τους ολα γινονται !

----------


## rokylila

εβγαλα φωτο με την λαμπα , επειδη δεν εχω ξανακανει κατι τετοιο θα την εχω συνεχεια αναμμενη μερα νυχτα?

----------


## jk21

η λαμπα ειναι πυρακτωσεως η παλια κλασσικη; αν ειναι φθορισμου ή led δεν δινει θερμοτητα 

το βραδυ να βαζεις κατι σκουρο ενδιαμεσα και βαλε το κλουβι με τετοια κλιση ,ωστε ετσι οπως καθεται το πουλακι ,να εχει την λαμπα απο πισω και οχι καταματα

εκει ψηλα που βλέπω να καθεται ,εχει στηριγμα για αυγοθηκη .Να υπαρχει και κει τροφη

----------


## rokylila

Είναι πυρακτώσεως , έχει αλλάξει συμπεριφορά κινείτε και τρώει και πίνει και νερό , εκεί ψηλά βάζω το αυγό με διαλλυμα όπως είπαμε

----------


## antoninio

...εχεις πολυ κοντα την λαμπα..θα στεγνωσει το πουλακι..βαλε και χαμηλα την ποτιστρα μην ζεσταινεται το νερο..η κατασταση του δειχνει οτι δεν θα τα καταφερει..εμπειρικα μιλαω..δωσε ηλεκτρολυτες οπως λεει ο Δημητρης στο νερο να παρει λιγο τα πανω του...

----------


## rokylila

Ευχαριστω για την στηριξη σας, το εφτιαξα καπως ετσι τωρα, προσπαθω για το καλυτερο, μα ετσι ξαφνικα να γινει αυτο? δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω

----------


## jk21

Hλεκτρολυτες εχει με το almora που εχει προσθεσει στο διαλλυμα του φαρμακου 

περι θερμοκρασιας ,βαλε ενα θερμομετρο εκει που πεφτει η λαμπα (εντος του κλουβιου ) να δεις αν τοπικα εχεις απο 32 με 35 .Οχι παρακατω ,οχι παραπανω 

φαγητο να εχει και χαμηλα  γιατι ειδα οτι διαλεξε μαλλον θεση πιο σκιερη χαμηλοτερα 

Ειναι δυσκολα αλλα αν αρχισει και τρωει ,ειναι αισιοδοξο 

Οι καρδερινες και ειδικα οσες εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση ,ειναι κατι πολυ συνηθισμενο να τουμπαρουν απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη

----------


## rokylila

Του χορήγησα διαλλυμα με κρόκο αυγού 0,25 ml  σε κρέμα από το στόμα , έμεινε για λίγο κάτω  κοιμώμενο και τώρα τρώει πετάει πίνει νερό !!! Για να δούμε, πάντως σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας!!! Είμαι αισιόδοξος  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Εκτός από το φάρμακο που φυσικά είναι επιβεβλημένο, να ξέρεις ότι η "ζέστη" και το "άφθονο" φαγητό , βοηθούν παρά πολύ στην ανάκαμψη του πουλιού

----------


## rokylila

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, μόλις το πότισα στο στόμα με 0,25 ml διαλλυμα , το πουλί ζωντάνεψε , αλλά είδα κάτι μικροσκοπικά σαν κοκους άμμου να περπατάνε στο χέρι μου, είναι ψείρες ; Βασικά ενα είδα , αυτό το κλουβί που είναι τώρα το πουλί είχε προϊστορία , εδώ ήταν το καρδινοκαναρο που κάνει θεραπεία επίσης και είχα εντοπίσει ψείρες , αλλά το έπλυνα , το έβαψα με άοσμο βερνίκι και το ψέκασα με αντιπαρασιτικο ; Επίσης το γαρδελι αρρώστησε όταν μπήκε σε αυτό το κλουβί, ;;

----------


## jk21

προφανως ψειρες ειναι .... 

στην κατασταση που ειναι ,δεν ξερω αν αντεχει να του βαλεις το σιγουρα δραστικο frontline ή effipro 

θα σου ελεγα αν εχεις κατι πιο ηπιο να ψεκασεις καλα κλουβι και πουλι (αν εχεις αλλο κλουβι να το αλλαξεις ) και στην πορεια οταν θα ειναι καλυτερα ,βαζεις και καποιο απο αυτα 

οι ψειρες επειδη ρουφανε το αιμα ,μεταδιδουν ασθενειες και εχω ακουσει ακομα και για ατοξοπλασμα (εχω διαβασει σε κτηνιατρικη ιστοσελιδα ) 

αν εχεις ατμοκαθαριστη ,βγαλε λιγο το πουλι εκτος και κανε καλα ολο το κλουβι και τα σκευη .Καιει ψειρες και αυγα

----------


## kostas karderines

Πολυ πιθανό να εγινε έτσι το πουλι λογο ψειρας η κόκκινο ακαρι!το κλουβακι θα σου έλεγα να το βουτήξεις σε πετρέλαιο να το αφήσεις δυο τρεις μέρες στον ήλιο να ξεμυρισει και να στεγνώσει και θα ησυχασεις για πολυ καιρο! Ένας φίλος που το κάνει χρόνια έχει βρει την ησυχία του!

----------


## rokylila

παω για αλλαγη κλουβιου , μολις βρηκα στο κλουβι να περπαταει ενα μικροσκοπικο στρογγυλο πραγματακι θα παω να παρω αυτο το κλουβι  
το θεμα ειναι αν εχει πανω του ψειρες  το πουλι προληπτικα, με την αλλαγη κλουβιου θα κανω και κατι αλλο?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ψεκασεις το πουλι ,οι ψειρες θα πανε και στο καινουργιο 

αν θες κανε και στο καινουργιο πριν βαλεις το πουλι ,οτι σου ειπε ο Κωστας για το αλλο 


περα απο ολα αυτα ... αν το πουλι πρωτα ο Θεος γινει καλα , αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι γεννημενο στη φυση και κει πρεπει να επιστρεψει ,αν μεινει κοντα σου ,του αξιζει μια 70αρα κλουβα τουλαχιστον ,αν οχι 90αρα .Ακομα και οι καρδερινες εκτροφης ,εκτρεφονται για να ζουνε σε συνθηκες που να μπορουν να πετανε στοιχειωδως

----------


## rokylila

Το θέμα είναι ότι η κατασκευή που έχω και εκεί θα μπει οποιοδήποτε κλουβί έχει μήκος 92 εκ. Και ύψος 39 εκ, θα βοηθήσει να πάρω ζευγαρωστρα σε αυτά τα μεγέθη ;

----------


## jk21

90cm x 34.5cm x 43.5cm


αυτες ειναι οι διαστασεις της 90αρας .το υψος δεν σου φτανει ειναι 43.5 εκτος αν το φτιαξεις 


ας ζησει το πουλακι και θα σκεφτεις στην πορεια το καλυτερο για αυτο .

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα παμε πολυ καλα μεχρι στιγμης ειναι πιο ζωντανο σημερα, καθολου φουσκωμενο και κινητικο, το προβλημα ειναι οτι σημερα το πρωι βρηκα ψειρες στο αλλο κλουβι που εχω το καρδινοκαναρο εδω και η φωτο, τωρα? να παω να ψεκασω ολα τα πουλια με frontline? και αλλαγη κλουβιου?

----------


## jk21

Χαιρομαι για την εξελιξη ! 

δυστυχως δεν εχω ουτε τις γνωσεις ουτε την εμπερια να σου εγγυηθω οτι τωρα που παιρνει φαρμακα ,μπορει να αντεξουν ειτε το frontline ειτε το effipro (ιδια ουσια φαρμακου ,διαφορετκα εμπορικα σκευασματα ,πιο οικονομικο το δευτερο )μαζι ,αλλα ξερω οτι μολις τελειωσεις τα φαρμακα και ολα πανε καλα ,τοτε θα επαναλαβεις ψεκασμα για ψειρες ,σιγουρα σε ολα τα πουλια της εκτροφης (ουτε ενα εκτος και ας μην εχεις βρει σε αυτο ψειρες ) με καποιο απο αυτα τα δυο φαρμακα 

να ξερεις οτι ειναι καταλληλα μονο για ψεκασμα σε οργανισμο γιατι δρα μεσω αιματος και οχι για ψεκασμα κλουβιου .Για κλουβι ειτε θελεις ισχυρο σκευασμα πχ icon της syrgenta (εχουν μαγαζια με κτηνιατρικα και ειδη απεντομωσεων ) χωρις τα πουλια εντος  ή κανε οτι σου ειπε ο Κωστας με πετρελαιο αλλιως δεν γλυτωνεις

----------


## rokylila

Πάμε πολύ καλά , έχει ζωντανέψει και τρώει μόνο του ακόμα και αυγό , έκλεισα και την λάμπα να το αφήσω να ηρεμήσει λίγο , η θερμοκρασία το βράδυ δεν θα πέσει κάτω από τους 26 μέσα στο σπίτι , υπάρχει άφθονο κανναβούρι με ντιζερ και το διαλλυμα κανονικά και κάθε μέρα αυγό , υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω προς το παρόν ;

----------


## jk21

να δουμε αυριο φωτο απο κατω και κουτσουλιες σε χαρτι κουζινας λευκο

να ψεκασεις προς το παρον με καποιο ηπιο αντιπαρασιτικο για να γλυτωσει απο την απωλεια αιματος λογω ψειρας  ,που το εξασθενει

----------


## rokylila

Πήρα effipro μου είπε ο πετσοπας να βάλω δυο σταγόνες πίσω από κεφάλι και στην ράχη και όχι ψεκασμό , προς το παρόν το αφήνω να δούμε τις κοτσιλιες αύριο και θα ψεκασω , έτσι χρησιμοποιούμε το φάρμακο ;

----------


## jk21

θα βαλεις μια μονο σταγονα και ουτε σταλια περισσοτερο και παλι να ξερεις οτι επειδη ειναι αρρωστο ειναι επικινδυνο 
η δοσολογια μια σταγονα ειναι και η ψεκασια ειναι τοσο ψιλη που δεν ειναι περισσοτερη ποσοτητα

----------


## rokylila

και εκει που ειχα χαρει, ξανα κατω...απο χθες το πρωι δεν εχουμε καλες εξελιξεις, το πουλι δεν ειχε συνεχεια της καλης βελτιωσης που εδειχνε, το ιστορικο ειναι με το που ειδα να βελτιωνετε εκλεισα την λαμπα για να ηρεμησει και το πρωι το βρηκα παλι φουσκομενο, εφτιαξα νεο διαλλυμα προσπαθησα να του δοσω απο το στομα δεν το δεχοταν , ψεκασα απο πισω με το pirine μονο μια φορα και απαλα, και αλλαξα κλουβι.....Ενα θα σας πω εβαλα το ξυλινο σε σακουλα σκουπιδιων, και το ψαξασα με τεζα....το τι ψειρα πεταχτικε απο το κλουβι...Απιστευτο.....δεν το εχω ξαναδει αυτο, εχω σοβαρη ευθυνη για οτι εχει συμβει, η ημερα περασε ετρωγε λιγο, μεχρι και αυγο, επινε λιγο κοιμοταν ορθιο και με το κεφαλι προς τα πανω συνεχεια, δεν αντιστεκετε πολυ οταν παω να το πιασω...μαλλον δεν εχει δυναμη, αυτη την στιγμη εχω την λαμπα αναμενη, θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 30 και το πουλι καθετε κατω, προσπαθησε να ανεβει σε πατηθρα αλλα δεν τα καταφερε, στις φωτο εχω τισ χθεσινες πρωινες κουτσουλιες και τισ προσφατες βραδυνες, εχουν πολυ νερο και στην μεση κοπρανα....εχω και την κατασταση του οπως ειναι σχεδον ολη την ημερα....αυριο αν ολα πανε καλα ολοκληρωνω την πρωτη φαση τις θεραπειας, και ξεκιναω πολυβιταμινες...μακαρι να συνελθει.....

1) νωρις το πρωι, εμεινε ολη νυχτα μεσα σχεδον στην ταιστρα του ξυλινου κλουβιου







2)χθες το βραδυ  αλλαγη καθαρου κλουβιου και οι πρωτες κοτσιλιες, εχει προηγηθει χορηγηση διαλλυματος απο το στομα...

----------


## jk21

τι πιο απλο απο αυτο που εχω ζητησει να δουμε αμεσα την κοιλια του πουλιου; 

η θεραπεια δεν θα σταματησει αν δεν σου πω .Να δουμε αμεσα κοιλια .Να μην σταματησει η παροχη ζεστης στο πουλακι

δωστου ποτε ποτε πορτοκαλαδα μερικες σταγονες ειτε φρεσκια ειτε απο φρεσκοανοιγμενο φυσικο ετοιμο χυμο ,για να ανεβει ο αιματοκριτης ,αν οι ψειρες εχουν αφαιμαξει το πουλακι

----------


## rokylila

εβγαλα φωτο τις κοιλιας, επιπλεων χορηγησα πορτοκαλαδα που ηπιε ευκολα, εβγαλα το χαρτι και εβαλα υποστρωμα πελλετ, ελπιζω να μην δημιουργηθει προβλημα...

----------


## jk21

το πουλι ειναι τρομερα αδυνατο ,χωρις ιχνος βελτιωσης σε αυτο το σημειο 

η κοιλια ειναι σχετικα θολη αλλα μου φαινεται οτι δεν εχει πρησμενα εντερα οπως πριν 

δες τις πρωτες φωτο που ειχες βαλει και συγκρινε με αυτο που ειδες εσυ σημερα σαν πραγματικοτητα και πες μας 

το καρινιασμα που δεν υποχωρει (αν τρωει το πουλι παραυτα ) ισως δειχνει παραλληλη υπαρξη και megabacteria .Aν δεν υπαρχει κατι σαν μπαλακι να ξεχωριζει δεξια οπως κοιτας στη κοιλια ,δεν εχω σαφη ενδειξη αλλα αν θες ξεκινας και fungustatine (καψουλα των 150mg απο φαρμακειο που βγαινει και σε μονη συσκευασια ).Αν θελησεις να δωσεις και αυτο ,τοτε σου στελνω δοσολογια αλλα ολα τα φαρμακα θελω να δοθουν στο στομα 

θα ηθελα επισης να υπαρχει παντου almora plus ,οπως και σε κρεμα ή κροκο βρασμενο και διαλυμενο  που θελω να ταισεις σιγουρα στο στομα και τακτικα οσο δεχεται το πουλι .Πρεπει να παρει ενεργεια αμεσα και ο κροκος (πρωτεινη ,λιπος ,βιταμινες ) και το almora (σακχαρα ,ηλεκτρολυτες )θα βοηθησουν 

Ζεστη οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο

----------


## rokylila

Ότι χρειαζετε ώστε να σωθεί το πουλί φίλε Δημήτρη , και σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για την βοήθεια σου, ανεκτίμητη και συγχαρητήρια στους υπεύθυνους του φόρουμ για την ύπαρξη αυτού του φόρουμ, σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ , περιμένω οδηγίες και στέλνω όλες τις φωτό από την αρχή με σύγκριση διαφόρων

----------


## jk21

τις φωτο τις αρχικες τις εχουμε ,απλα οι καινουργιες στην κοιλια δεν ειναι σαφεις 

να σαι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια ,αλλα προεχει να σωθει το πουλι και τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ κρισιμα 

ως προς τα αλλα φαρμακα δινεις στο στομα οπως εχουμε πει 
ως προς το fungustatine 150mg σου στελνω δοσολογια για διαλυση μερους του περιεχομενου της καψουλας σε νερο και χορηγηση στο στομα αρχικα ,στο νερο τις επομενες μερες αν βελτιωθει

----------


## rokylila

1/7/2015  φωτο






5/7/2015

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω τελικα διαφορα στα εντερα σημαντικη (κατι δειχνει και παλι να υπαρχει ) αλλα δεν μπορω να δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι το συκωτι .Μην το ενοχλησεις ομως ξανα για φωτο ,εκτος απο οταν ειναι να παρει ξανα φαρμακο ,οποτε ετσι κι αλλιως θα το πιασεις .Αν το πουλι επανελθει σε κινητικοτητα και επαφη με την ποτιστρα ,τοτε θα επανελθεις και σε παροχη φαρμακου στο νερο .Να δινεις ποτε ποτε και πορτοκαλαδα (φρεσκια ομως ) γιατι μπορει το πουλι να εχει εξασθενησει και απο τις ψειρες 


δεν υπαρχουν σημαδια αυξημενης πιθανοτητας megabacteria (μπαλιτσα το στομαχι δεξια ) αλλα δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω οτι υπαρχει

----------


## rokylila

Εντάξει, προς το παρόν πήρα πρωτοβουλία και έβγαλα το φάρμακο από την ποτίστρα (διαλλυμα ) και έβαλα σκέτο νερό με ηλεκτρολύτη , και δυο φορές την ημέρα θα του δίνω από στόμα τα φάρμακα , όπως με έχεις συμβουλέψει , αν έχω λάθος διόρθωσε με σε παρακαλώ , ειδάλλως αύριο γράφω τις παρατηρήσεις μου

----------


## jk21

Ναι ετσι αλλα θελω και με τα φαρμακα ηλεκτρολυτη 

στην ποτιστρα το almora να ειναι με διαλυση ενας φακελλος στα 250 ml νερο 

στα φαρμακα να ειναι 1 φακελλος στα 50 ml νερο πανω κατω  (αναλογα ποσο θα ειναι το νερο του διαλυματος που θα φτιαχνεις ,θα βαζεις και αντιστοιχο almora χωρις να σε αγχωνει η ακριβη αναλογια αλλα πανω κατω πχ και στα 60 ml νερου ενας φακελλος μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## rokylila

Σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι σταθερή , πίνει νερό , τρώει κανναβούρι , ήπιε και χυμό πορτοκαλιού μόνο του, αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι τσιμπιετε συνέχεια , κάθε πρωί το βγάζω έξω σε σημείο που έχει ήλιο έτσι να παίρνει και αέρα, σήμερα θα χορήγηση πάλι το fungustatin, και το διαλλυμα που παίρνει για 6 μέρα , μπορώ όλα τα φάρμακα να τα βάλω σε μια σύριγγα και να τα χορήγησω, από το στόμα ;

----------


## jk21

σε δοσολογιες στοματος ,μπορεις σε κοντινα διαστηματα το ενα μετα το αλλο αλλα οχι στην ιδια συρριγκα .δεν ξερω την φαρμακοκινητικη τους αν ειναι συμβατα 

για να ξυνεται εχει ακομα ψειρες .θυμισε μου εβαλες μονο pirene ή εβαλες και frontline .αν οχι το δευτερο ,τοτε μαλλον πρεπει να το ρισκαρεις αλλα μονο μια σταγονα στο σβερκο πανω στο δερμα

----------


## rokylila

Μόνο το πρώτο έβαλα , δεν έχω frontline, μόνο effiepro, αυτό έλεγα και εγώ , να κάνω μια προσπάθεια γιατί το βλέπω και υποφέρει ...., υπάρχει περίπτωση με τα πελλετ να κάνουν εστία οι ψείρες ;;

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη προσωπικα παλιοτερα που ειχα προβλημα δεν ειχα βρει στα πελλετ ,αλλα ουτε και αυγα τους .Δεν στο αποκλειω

Βαλε effipro φυσικα .το ιδιο ειναι 

φυσα το σβερκο αν θες και ριξε μια στιγμιαι ψεκασια .εγω ετσι βαζω

----------


## rokylila

Σήμερα είμαι αισιόδοξος !!! Πάμε πολύ καλά , του έβαλα effipro, τα φάρμακα του τα παίρνει κανονικά και δεν το είδα φουσκωμένο ούτε να τσιμπιετε , επίσης τρώει και πίνει και νερό και πορτοκαλάδα χυμό, είναι και πιο κινητικό

----------


## stefos

Βάλε παλι φωτο , χωρίς να το πιάσεις , όπως στέκεται στο κλαδί

----------


## rokylila

Και σημερα ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση, τρωει, πινει χορευει!!!το πιανω πιο δυσκολα ωστε να του δοσω τα φαρμακα, αλλα συνεργαζετε  το πιστευετε??? συνεργαζετε πιο ευκολα στην χορηγηση των φαρμακων...εδω καποιες φωτο οπως μου ζητησε ο φιλος Stefos

----------


## rokylila

κοιταξτε να δειτε τι βγηκε απο τα ξυλινα κλουβια.....Απιστευτο!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Θοδωρή βουτα το σε πετρέλαιο γιατί σε λίγες μέρες παλι γεμάτο θα είναι!!!

----------


## rokylila

Μάλλον δεν θα τα ξανά χρησιμοποιήσω , θα τα έχω για το χωριό , σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου, αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι την λάμπα να την κλείσω από σήμερα μια και το άκουσα ακόμα και να κελεδαει , επίσης θα συνεχίσω να του δίνω την φαρμακευτική αγωγή από το στόμα η στην ποτίστρα από εδώ και πέρα ;

----------


## kostas karderines

Καταρχήν θα σου έλεγα ότι τα κλουβιά θα είναι μια χαρα με το πετρέλαιο και θα μπορείς να βάλεις πουλια ανετα μεσα!και έχε υπόψη σου οτι και τα σιδερενια πιάνουν ψείρες και θέλει συχνά απολύμανση όπως και ο τοίχος που πιθανόν να το ειχες κρεμασμένο!για το πουλάκι η γνώμη μου είναι ότι επειδή ήταν πολυ αδύνατο εγω στην θέση σου θα το άφηνα ακομα το φως για να βλεπει να τρώει ακόμα και το βράδυ!δεν είναι πλέον θέμα ζεστης! Εγω σε άρρωστο πουλι ετσι συμπεριφερομαι

----------


## johnakos32

Χαιρετω φιλε , πρωτα απο ολα να πω ενα μπραβο σε εσενα για ολη σου την προσπαθεια που εκανες για το πουλακι , πολλοι θα το αφηναν στην τυχη του εσυ παρα ταυτα του προσφερες οτι καλυτερο χωρις να σε νοιαζουν τα εξοδα .Συγχαρητήρια και στον Δημητρη για την ολη βοηθεια που σου προσφερε καθε στιγμη .!
Εγω για αρχη προτεινω να το αφησεις εκει που το εχεις να μην το ξανα αλλαξεις θεση , πλεον δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει λογος να του δινεις στο στομα φαρμακα (θα σου πουν ομως και οι υπολοιποι την γνωμη τους) δειχνει αρκετα καλυτερα και ισως χρειαζεται να του δωσεις στο νερο μια πολυβιταμινη να επαναλθει η χλωριδα του εντερου του .
Οσο για τα ξυλινα κλουβια ειχα και εγω 2-3 αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια τα αφησα κατω να τα παρει οποιος τα βολεύετε , ειναι δυσκολα στο καθαρισμα , τα πουλακια δεν τα βοηθαει το υπερβολικο υψος τους σε συνρτηση με το ελαχιστο μηκος και οπως ειδες φιλοξενούν και ψειρες   ...

----------


## rokylila

Τα συγχαρητήρια στον Δημήτρη, αυτός το έσωσε εγώ έκανα ότι μου υπαγόρευε η συνείδηση μου, βασικά ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει η θεραπεία , όποτε θα το αφήσω σπίτι μέσα ακόμα , είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που πάει στο καλύτερο η πορεία του, όταν γίνει καλά θα μπει σε γεννήστρα 90Χ45 μόνο του όπως του αξίζει , τα κλουβιά θα δω τι θα κάνω , πάντως πουλί μέσα δεν ξανά βάζω , μπορώ πιστεύεις να βάζω πολυβιταμίνες με αμινοξέα μέσα στο νερό ; Από τώρα ; Η όταν τελειώσει η θεραπεία ;

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις σε δοσολογιες ποτιστρας ,ολα τα φαρμακα μεχρι τελος .Πολυβιταμινη θα δωσεις οταν τελειωσει ο συνδιασμος esb3 και cosumix και θα ειναι για 3 ημερες (παραλληλα με fungustatine που νομιζω ειναι να δινεις ακομα ).Μετα θα δωσεις αλλες 5 μερες μονο esb3  2γρ στο λιτρο , χωρις cosumix (εννοειται μαζι με fungustatine αν δεν εχει τελειωσει το 10ημερο ... θυμισε μου λιγο ποτε ξεκινησες τα αλλα και ποτε fungustatin ωστε να τα βαλουμε σε σειρα ... το τελευταιο νομιζω πριν 4 μερες )


το θετικοτερο σημαδι ειναι οτι τον πιανεις πιο δυσκολα πια ! 

να συνεχισει η λαμπα 

να συνεχισει το almora εκτος αν εχει αρχιζει αισθητα να φευγει η καρινα (να την δουμε και την κοιλια )


εχει θεμα με το ραμφος ,αλλα θα το δουμε στην πορεια

----------


## rokylila

1η Ιουλίου ξεκινήσαμε το διαλλυμα και 6 Ιουλίου ξεκινήσαμε την αντιβίωση , ωραία τέλεια προχωράμε !!!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον εννοεις τα αντικοκκιδιακα την 1η (esb3 ,cosumix ) και το αντιμυκητισιακο fungustatine στις  6 

οκ μεχρι 16 fungustatine (καψουλα )

και επειδη μαλλον δεν εχεις κανει το 3ημερο κενο στα αλλα ,συνεχισε για αλλες 2 μερες το ιδιο χωρις να τα κοψεις και μετα δινε μονο esb3 με fungustatin  .οχι cosumix 
βιταμινες μετα  για 5 μερες

----------


## rokylila

Οκ, έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα φάρμακα , όπως τα έγραψες , ωραία σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Θοδωρή !!

Εάν και θα φανώ δυσάρεστος, έχε υπόψιν σου ο,τι εάν το πουλάκι δεν είναι εκτροφής, σύντομα θα αντιμετωπίσεις πάλι την ίδια κατάσταση.  Αυτό θα γίνει πολύ σύντομα, εάν οχι το καλοκαίρι,  σίγουρα από Οκτώβρη που ο καιρός θα γίνει πιο βροχερός.

Εσύ θα αντιμετωπίζεις τα κοκκιδια με φάρμακα , αλλα με το που τελειώνει η δράση τους, τα κοκκιδια θα αναπτήσουν πάλι μεγάλους πληθυσμούς. Γενικότερα θα πέσεις σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο χωρίς τελειωμό, αφού δεν θα έχει καταπολεμήθει η «αιτία» που προκαλεί την αύξηση τους. Γράφω αιτία,  διότι η απότομη αύξηση τους είναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας στρεσογονας,κατα κύριο λόγο, κατάστασης.

Η αιτία στην περίπτωση των πιασμένων πουλιών, είναι η «αιχμαλωσία» και όσο είναι στην κατάσταση αυτή ταλαιπωρούνται και τελικά καταλήγουν.... Αυτό δυστυχώς είναι το μέλλον των πουλιών που από τα δάση βρέθηκαν σε κάποιο, έστω και μεγάλο κλουβί

----------


## jk21

Εχουμε ηδη μιλησει με τον Θοδωρη ... πιστευω οτι οταν το πουλακι γινει καλα ,θα κανει το καλυτερο

----------


## rokylila

Ήξερα ότι μόνο τα θηλυκά αντιμετωπίζουν μια τέτοια κατάσταση .... Για αυτό και δεν τα πιάνουν σε κλουβί, η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω δεθεί μαζί του αν και το έχω πολύ λίγο καιρό στην κατοχή μου, σίγουρα δεν σκέφτομαι εγωιστικά και δεν το βλέπω ως φυλάκιση του, η αιχμαλωσία διότι δεν το έπιασα εγώ από κάποιο δάσος η το φυσικό του περιβάλλον , αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα θα σκεφτώ το καλύτερο και θα κάνω το καλύτερο , σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου , σου υπόσχομαι ότι δεν θα το ταλαιπωρήσω όσο το φιλοξενώ στο σπίτι μου

----------


## ninos

Τα θηλυκά μετά το πιάσιμο δεν τα κρατούν διότι δεν κελαηδούν.  Κατά τα αλλά υποφέρουν το ίδιο

----------


## rokylila

Παιδια, συγγνωμη που το ρωταω αλλα επειδη εχουμε παει καλα μεχρι τωρα μην γινει κανα λαθος απο εδω και περα και τρεχω και δεν φτανω, βασικα το πουλι το εβαλα εξω στην κατασκευη απο dexion που εχω μονο του στο μεγαλο κλουβι, 90Χ44 στο πλαι του εχω βαλει την λαμπα πυρακτωσεως και εχω θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 30 βαθμους, το προβλημα ειναι με τα φαρμακα , νομιζω εχω κανει λαθος , στην ποτιστρα 100ml , εχω βαλει 65ml διαλλυμα ( esb3, cosumix 1φακελλο amlora) και εχω προσθεσει 0,25ml fungustatine... Και τιποτα αλλο , μηπως επρεπε να βαλω και νερο επιπλεον;; Σημερα ειναι πιο πολυ ακινητο απο οτι χθες σαν να ειναι σε ληθαργο

----------


## jk21

> Συνεχιζεις σε δοσολογιες *ποτιστρας* ,ολα τα φαρμακα μεχρι τελος


ΘΟΔΩΡΗ νομιζω στο ειχα γραψει ... σταματησεις να δινεις στο στομα ,τοτε δινεις στη δοσολογια που σου εχω δωσει για ποτιστρα δηλαδη την διαλυση των φαρμακων ανα λιτρο νερου 

εσυ εβαλες τα πυκνα διαλυματα απο τα οποια κανονικα δινουμε λιγοτερη ποσοτητα απο τα 4 ml που πινει ενα οχι χαλια πουλι απο ποτιστρα (με τη συρριγκα )

οπως και να εχει δεν προλαβαινει απο το πρωι που τα εβαλες και ειδικα αν ειναι ασχημα να εχει πιει παρα πολυ και ισως ειναι και καλυτερα αν το ηπιε πιο πυκνο ,οταν στην ουσια ηπιε ελαχιστο λογω της καταστασης του 


Τωρα συνεχιζεις με την απογευματινη δοση διαλυματος για το στομα και βαλε στην ποτιστρα καθαρο νερο με αλμορα μονο ,γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι χειροτερα

να βγαλεις φωτο να δω πως ειναι απο κατω .δυστυχως θα τα δω το βραδυ γιατι συντομα θα ειμαι εκτος υπολογιστη

----------


## rokylila

Ωραια, εβαλα νερο φρεσκο με almora, απο αυριο θα φτιαχνω το (διαλλυμα) μαζι με 0,25ml fungustatine σε ενα λιτρο νερου και μετα 100ml στην ποτιστρα, 
νομιζω εχουμε προοδο δεν ειναι τοσο αδυνατο οπως πριν 5 ημερες

9/7/2015







5/7/2015

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγω Θοδωρή θα σου ελεγα να μην του αλλάζεις συνεχώς κλουβι, καλο δεν του κανεις, το στρεσαρεις φιλε!πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα το μικρό κλουβακι όπως το ειχες στην κατάσταση που είναι! Και είχε μάθει που είναι το φαει και το νερό και τα ειχε όλα δδιπλα του χωρίς να ξοδευει ενέργεια!όταν με το καλό συνέλθει το μεταφέρεις!τώρα θέλει ησυχία και οσο το δυνατόν να σε βλέπει λιγότερο για να ηρεμεί και να τρώει που το έχει ανάγκη!

----------


## rokylila

Ειδες ειμαι αρχαριος...εγω σκεφτηκα τωρα που συνηρθε να το βαλω στο μεγαλο κλουβι και να μην το ξαναπειραξω να ειναι και πιο μεγαλο και να το χαιρετε , έχει παντού φαγητό να κανει πτησεις ως που να γινει καλα και να το ετοιμασω για την εξοδο του.... Βλακεια μου, ευτυχως τωρα βλεπω οτι με το φως αρχιζει και τρωει δοξα τον θεο!!!τωρα τι να κάνω ; Να του δόσω τα φάρμακα του και να το βάλω πάλι στο μικρό κλουβι και μέσα στο σπίτι ; Η' να το αφήσω στο μεγαλο κλουβι όπως το εχω τωρα;

----------


## kostas karderines

Θοδωρή ολοι έτσι ξεκινήσαμε!ουτε υπάρχει κανένας που να τα ξερει ολα και εννοείται και γω! Η καρδερινα έχει αυτο το καλό η το κακό, είναι απροβλεπτη! αποψη μου είναι αυτη φιλε και ισως να είναι και λάθος!μπράβο σου για οτι εχεις κανει την υπομονη και τα εξοδα τωρα πια!εσυ για καλυτερα το εκανες!Η περισσοτερη θα τα ειχαν παρατησει! Στο θέμα μας τωρα, αστο εκεί τωρα και βλέπεις πως θα πάει!ίσως τις πρώτες μέρες να χρειάζεται να του βάλεις και κατω φαγητό σε κάποιο σαν πιατακι ας πούμε για να το βρισκει πιο ευκολα!και να έχει ησυχία

----------


## ninos

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Κώστα. ¨Οταν ενα πουλάκι είναι άρρωστο καλύτερα να το έχεις σε μικρό "νοσοκομειακό" κλουβάκι. Οπως και να έχει τώρα άστο τώρα όπως το έχεις, διότι τα πολλά πέρα δώθε μόνο κακό του κάνουν. Επίσης, απέφευγε να το πιάνεις συνέχεια. Εαν το βλέπεις κινητικό, θα σου έλεγα μην το ενοχλείς, διότι το στεσάρεις περισσότερο.

----------


## rokylila

Εντάξει , έκανα λάθος σκέψη, ελπίζω να μην του δημιούργησα πρόβλημα, πάντως τωρα που του έδωσα τα  φαρμακα του το είδα να έχει πιο πολυ τσαγανό (προσπαθούσε να με δαγκώσει ) όσο το πείραζα στο Ράμφος για την χορήγηση των διαλλυματων, έβαλα και τα πλαϊνά plexiglass για πιο πολυ μόνωση κατέβασα την σίτα και εχω την λάμπα αναμμένη , φαγητό του έβαλα παντού , ελπίζω αύριο να συνερθει πάλι ώστε να είμαστε όλοι καλα !!

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη μαλλον τα εχεις μπερδεψει με τα φαρμακα στις δοσολογιες ... τα 0.25 ml ειναι η ποσοτητα απο διαλλυμα fungustatine σε νερο που εδινες στο στομα ....  ασε τι ειχες στο μυαλο σου μην μπερδευτεις περισσοτερο και σου ξαναστελνω τωρα  δοσολογια

απο ALMORA ,  esb3 ,   cosumix (θα συνεχισεις και αυτο να το δινεις ,να μην τα ξαναμπερδεψεις αν σου ελεγα ενδιαμεσα να το αλλαξεις μονο σε esb3 ) και fungustatine που θα δινεις μεχρι και 16 του μηνα 

θα κανεις νεο διαλυμα που θα το κρατησεις για 3 ημερες στο ψυγειο και θα βαζεις στην ποτιστρα και μετα αλλες 3 ημερες θα ξανακανεις διαλλυμα καινουργιο

αν χειροτερεψει και κουρνιασει μονιμα σε καποια πατηθρα ,τοτε θα γυρισουμε σε δοσολογια στο στομα ,αλλιως καλυτερα στην ποτιστρα να μη στρεσσαρετε

----------


## rokylila

Πρώτη μέρα σήμερα με δοσολογία φαρμάκων στην ποτίστρα , δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος , βασικά τρωει , κάποια στιγμή το είδα να πίνει νερο , έφαγε και αυγό που είχα στάξει σταγόνες απο το διαλλυμα τις ποτίστρες , δεν κινείτε όμως όπως θα περίμενα , ίσως δεν έχει εγκλιματιστεί ακόμα στο μεγαλο κλουβι; Το ξημέρωμα το είδα να κοιματε αλλα σε κάθε θόρυβο ξύπναγε , και έχει πολλούς θορύβους η βουλιαγμενης ακόμα και το βράδυ , ειναι μαζεμένο αλλα όχι κάπου σταθερά , μετακινείτε ενίοτε (οχι σε όλο το κλουβι)  φαγητό έχει παντού σε 4 ταιστρες , άναψα την λάμπα αλλα δεν του παρέχει ζέστη, το βράδυ η θερμοκρασία πέφτει στους 24...είχα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πριν ... Μήπως πρέπει να μπει πάλι μέσα στο μικρό κλουβι; Και μέσα στο σπίτι ;

----------


## jk21

να το αφησεις στο ιδιο κλουβι .Αν θες βαλε το χωρισμα για να μην πολυμετακινειται .Να το βαλεις ομως μεσα με λαμπα 

αν δεν πινει νερο απο την ποτιστρα παρα ελαχιστα και χειροτερευει ,τοτε ισως ξαναγυρισεις σε δοσολογιες στοματος ,αλλα αν πινει ,να μεινει ετσι για να μην το πιανεις και στρεσσαρεται

----------


## rokylila

Δεν βγαίνει η γεννήστρα απο την κατασκευή , δυστυχώς να βάλω το χώρισμα και θα μείνει έξω η' μέσα με το άλλο κλουβι , δεν εχω άλλες επιλογές , μάλλον θα γυρίσω σε δοσολογία απο στόμα και θα αφήσω το διαλλυμα τις ποτιστρας ως έχει , υπάρχει πρόβλημα ; Η λάμπα θα ειναι αναμμένη όλο το βράδυ , την κλείνω το πρωί που πέφτει για καμια ώρα ήλιος στο κλουβι

----------


## jk21

προτιμω εσωτερικα ,αν εχει περισσοτερη ζεστη 

για σημερα δεν υπαρχει θεμα ,αλλα αν αυριο δινεις  0,25 ml το πρωι και 0,25 ml το απογευμα ,απο το διαλλυμα που ειχαμε πει (ή διαλλυματα αν τα φτιαξεις ξεχωρα ) ,τοτε το νεο νερο της ποτιστρας να ειναι μονο με  almora

----------


## rokylila

Δείχνει καλύτερα τωρα που εβαλα το χώρισμα , θα το αφήσω καμία δυο μέρες και θα παρακολουθώ αν πίνει νερο και τρωει, είχες δίκιο , μάλλον αγχώθηκε απο το μεγαλο κλουβι

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση ,αλλα εσυ ξερεις 

εγω αυτο που θελω ,ειναι ηρεμο και ζεστο περιβαλλον .Εσυ ξερεις τον τροπο να τον πετυχεις ,που γνωριζεις το χωρο σου και τις δυνατοτητες σου

----------


## rokylila

Εβγαλα ενα βιντεο, σε καμια ωρα θα ειναι ετοιμο, εχει αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο η συμπεριφορα του 


http://youtu.be/857TWbYKDvs ::

----------


## jk21

πραγματι δειχνει καλυτερα ,αλλα το φως να χαμηλωσει με κατι σκουρο ενδιαμεσα ,ωστε να μπορεσει να κοιμηθει και να ηρεμησει

----------


## rokylila

Τελικά αναγκαστικά και το εβαλα μέσα στο σπίτι , το πρωί ήταν χάλια παρόλο που το περιόρισα στην γεννήστρα , το εβαλα στο παλιό κλουβι ( σιδερένιο ) και δείχνει πολυ ευτυχισμένο !!! Συνέχεια κινείτε, τρωει, και αυγό με πολυ όρεξη , το βλέπεις και το χαιρεσε!!! Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, πως απο τι μια στιγμή στην άλλη άλλαξε συμπεριφορά ... Δεν το κουνάω απο εδω πια, όσο διαρκέσει η θεραπεία , τα φαρμακα τα εχω ποτίστρα , αυτά για σήμερα , σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας !

----------


## jk21

να μεινει καπου σταθερα ,να μην εχει διαρκεις αλλαγες

----------


## rokylila

Τελευταία μέρα αύριο τις θεραπείας , έχουμε βγει έξω απο το σπίτι , είμαστε σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση και κελαηδά !!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο θοδωρη για τον αγωνα που εδωσες και τον κερδισες!πολλα μπραβο και στον jk που σε βοηθησε!

----------


## rokylila

Παιδιά εντάξει, αν δεν ήταν ο Δημήτρης το πουλάκι θα είχε σβήσει , απλά το συναίσθημα που νιώθω τωρα που το ακούω να κελαηδάει ειναι φοβερό , είχα πειστεί οτι θα σβήσει όλο αυτό τον καιρό που έκανε την θεραπεία , κάθε μέρα ξύπναγα με ενα άγχος και απευφεγα να πηγαίνω στο κλουβι μήπως το δω κάτω .... Ελπίζω να έχουμε αποφύγει τον κίνδυνο τον σοβαρό πια, αυτό που θέλω να μάθω απο εσάς που είστε πιο έμπειροι, το προβλημα ήταν τα κοκκιδια, οι ψείρες , δλδ τι του προξένησε την αρρώστια και τι πρέπει να προσέχω απο εδω και πέρα ώστε να μην εχω τα ίδια και χειρότερα προβλήματα ;

----------


## xrisam

Σιδερένιο!!! Μπράβο!!!!
 :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Πιστευω οτι επαιξαν ρολο σαφως και οι ψειρες ,ειτε λογω εξασθενισης του πουλιου ,ειτε ως φορεας ασθενειων 

http://www.nativebirds.co.uk/index.p...d=28&Itemid=28



> In 1981 Viguie’ proposed that the disease was called by a protozoan known as Lankesterella. They called the disease Lankesterellosis.* They suggested that the disease may have been transmitted via red mite* although they also acknowledged at the time that the disease could also be evident in the absence of mite.
> 
> A few years later, an English vet, Dr John Cooper, using a very powerful form of microscope (known as an electron microscope) established that the disease was in fact caused by a tissue borne protozoan known as *Atoxoplasma*


Nα μας βαλεις φωτο  απο την κοιλια του πουλιου


σε  5 μερες απο το τελος της αγωγης ,θα δωσεις για 5 μερες ξανα 1 gr esb3 σκετο και σε 1 μηνα απο την αυριανη τελευταια μερα ,θα ξαναδωσεις για 1 εβδομαδα  fungustatine στη δοσολογια ποτιστρας που εχεις 

για τις επομενες 5 μερες απο αυριο που ειναι κενες φαρμακων ,θα δωσεις πολυβιταμινη να περιεχει σιγουρα συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β και αν υπαρχει και βιτ Κ στην πολυβιταμινη ή αν εχεις  konakion (αν εχεις ειναι 6 σταγονες στην 100αρα ) ακομα καλυτερα 


Θοδωρη χαιρομαι για την εξελιξη και ευχομαι να ειναι παρελθον οριστικο αυτη η περιπετεια του πουλιου .Να θυμηθεις στον ενα μηνα απο την προηγουμενη χορηγηση να δοθει ξανα effipro ή frontline αν το πουλακι μεινει στην εκτροφη σου .Αν ειναι απελευθερωσιμο (αν το πηγαινες στην ΑΝΙΜΑ , θα ξερουνε να σου πουνε εγκυρα αν ειναι δυνατη η επιστροφη στη φυση )  θα βρει εκει εξω ,οτι χρειαζεται 


Αν δεν ηταν ο Δημητρης .... συν αθηνα και χειρα κεινει που λενε  ... αλλα αν δεν βαλει το χερακι της η αθηνα (Θεος ) ... εκεινος ξερει τη μοιρα καθε δημιουργηματος του ...

Οσο για τον Δημητρη θα ειναι εδω ,οσο βλεπει οτι εχει νοημα να ειναι .... πουλια να επιστρεφουν στη φυση ,πουλια να γεννιουνται στα κλουβια και να μην κλεβονται απο φωλιες ,εκτροφεις να μπαινουν στο χομπι απο αγαπη για τα πουλια και οχι για την τσεπη τους ,απειροι να γινονται εδω περα εμπειροτεροι και οταν μπουνε στους συλλογους να μην ξεχνανε το χωρο που ξεκινησανε ,γιατι πια ειναι ευρεσιμοι προς διαθεση πτηνων στο μεγαλοπρεπες facebook και οι εμπειροι που ισως ποτε δεν γραψανε εδω μεσα (αλλα παντα διαβαζανε ανωνυμα ή επωνυμα ) να φιλοτιμηθουν να μεταδωσουν οτι ξερουνε στις επομενες γενιες ,γιατι αλλιως θα μεινουν μονοι τους στους συλλογους .... αλλιως δεν θα εχει νοημα να ειμαι ουτε εδω ,ουτε παντου

----------


## kostas karderines

ισως λογο τις ψειρας(που ηταν παρα πολλες!)στρεσσαριστηκε το πουλακι και οταν συμβει αυτο αυξανονται και τα κοκκιδια!

----------


## rokylila

εχω αυτες τις βιταμινες με αμινοξεα, και σκεφτομαι να αγορασω και το κονακιον, μπορω να τα βαλω ολα σαν μιξη

----------


## jk21

εχει βιτ Κ3 η multivitamin .Δεν χρειαζεται και το  konakion  .Δωσε οπως προτεινει η δοσολογια .Διαλλυμα θα κανεις νεο καθε μερα .Επειδη ολοκληρο το φακελλακι ειναι για περισσοτερο νερο απο μια ποτιστρα ,χωρισε ογκομετρικα σε περισσοτερες δοσεις ημερας 

το konakion θα σου ειναι χρησιμο (ευχομαι ποτε ) σε παραλληλη χρηση με αντικοκκιδιακο ,οπου δεν δινουμε βιτ Β

----------


## rokylila

Καλησπερα, σημερα μπαινουμε στην δευτερη φαση θεραπειας του πουλιου με βιταμινες στο νερο, εβγαλα και καποιες φωτο απο την κοιλια του επλιζω να ειναι καθαρες, επισης απο σημερα βολταρει σε 90αρα κλουβα, και πραγματικα εχει τρελαθει στο πεταγμα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

πολυ πολυ καλυτερα !!!! μπραβο !!!


λιγο το συκωτακι εχει μεινει και αυτο θα περασει 

μην ξεχασεις την επαναληπτικη με esb3 οταν τελειωσουν οι 5 μερες βιταμινες και μετα το esb3 αλλες 3 μερες βιταμινες .Τοτε θα το ξαναδουμε ,να σου πω αν θα δοθει επιπλεον esb3 

αν δεν εχεις ,θα σου προτεινα ανεξαρτητα της ασθενειας (αλλα και για αυτην ) να παρεις milkthistle liquid της natures plus (κατα προτιμηση ) και να δωσεις για κανενα μηνα ,αλλα και στο μελλον σε οσα πουλακια εχεις  5 μερες καθε μηνα για βοηθεια στο συκωτι (και παραπανω δεν πειραζει ,καλο κανει )

----------


## rokylila

Το πήρα το φάρμακο για το συκώτι , η δοσολογία ποια ειναι σε 100ml ποτίστρα ; Επιπλέον σε καιρό που κάνω θεραπεία , το φάρμακο θα μπαίνει κανονικά; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι το σκευασμα της natures plus και οχι καποιο παρομοιο ,τοτε ειναι 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml νερου και αλλαγη καθε μερα .Δινε για 4 συνεχεις εβδομαδες 

μπορεις να το δινεις αντι σε νερο ,στα 100 ml διαλυματος φαρμακου 


σαν προληψη σε ολα τα πουλια ,χωρις να εχουν θεμα ή παρελθον με συκωτι και 1 σταγονα στα 300 ml αρκει 1 εβδομαδα καθε μηνα (μπορει να δοθει παραλληλα με πολυβιταμινη ή με καποιο πχ αντιβακτηριακο εκχυλισμα βοτανων .Οχι με μηλοξυδο )

----------


## rokylila

Ωραία έγινε και αυτό το κατάλαβα , απο διατροφή ; Μπορώ να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά να την εμπλουτίζω με λαχανικά και σπόρους πλην καναβουριου και ντιζερ, που του εχω τωρα ;Επιπλέον αν βρω κάποιο θηλυκό εκτροφής και το βαλω δίπλα του , θα του μειώσω το άγχος για όσο χρόνο το κρατήσω στην εκτροφή μου ;

----------


## jk21

οσο διαστημα δεν εχει φαρμακα στην ποτιστρα ,πρεπει και επιβαλλεται να εχει πλουσια ,ποικιλη διατροφη και ζωντανη σε συστατικα οπως τα χορταρικα .Οταν δινεις φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα ,που ειναι κρισιμο να πινει σωστη ποσοτητα (στην επαναληπτικη παροχη οχι τοσο κρισιμο ) τα χορταρικα επειδη περιεχουν νερο ,απαγορευονται ωστε να πινει αρκετο διαλλυμα 

Επισης αν παρουσιαζε ακομα διαρροια ,αλλα νομιζω ειναι οκ .Ετσι;

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη, επειδή τωρα είμαι σε διάβασμα για τις κουτσουλιές και δεν εχω δει ακόμα τι κάνει επειδή εχω αλλάξει υποστρομα θα βαλω σήμερα χαρτί και θα βγάλω φωτό το πρωί ώστε να συγκρίνω αν έχει διάρροια , όποτε βλέπουμε και με συμβουλεύετε αν θα του αρχίσω να του εμπλουτίζω την διατροφή , και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , σας ανακοινώνω το τέλος θεραπείας της καρδερίνας σε πρώτη φάση η επαναληπτική χορήγηση φαρμάκου θα γινει στις 16/8 , ευχαριστώ

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορταζουσες, σήμερα ξεκινάω την επαναληπτική θεραπεία για μια εβδομάδα με fungustatine ,σε γενικές γραμμές η κατάσταση του ειναι πολυ καλή , ειναι κινητικό τρωει καλα , εχω εμπλουτίσει την διατροφή του με αυγοτροφη δικης μου παραγωγής (nesting egg foods for goldfinches)  με κινοα , 2 φορές την εβδομάδα του δίνω λάχανα ( μαρούλι , αντίδι , γλιστρίδα ) και επίσης ξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια για παραγωγή φυτρας απο φακή, σιτάρι , αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές , ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Xρονια πολλα και σε σενα και στο πουλακι Θοδωρη !!! ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## rokylila

Με χαρα σας ανακοινωνω οτι σημερα τελειωσε και το δευτερο μερος της προληπτικης αγωγης με fungustatine.Tα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικα!!!
Δεν το εχω ενοχλησει ακομα για να βγαλω φωτο κοιλιας κτλ. αλλα δειχνει πολυ ζωντανο, να κανω μια ανασκοπηση του τελευταιου μηνα σε αλλαγες που εχω
κανει στην διατροφη του αλλα και στις συνθηκες οπου φιλοξενειτε η καρδερινα.
Φιλοξενειτε λοιπον σε 90αρα κλουβα με χωρισμα στο 1/3 οπου εχω βαλει θηλικο καναρινι, δλδ εχει δικο του χωρο τα 2/3 της ζευγαρωστρας.
Υποστρωμα εχω βαλει πελλετ ξυλου και απο πανω αφαιρουμενο καγκελα ωστε να μην ερχεται σε επαφη με τα πελλετ και γενικα με τις ακαθαρσιες του.
Απο φαγητο χρησιμοποιω νεα τροφη με εμπλουτισμενους σπορους και η συνθεση της ειναι αυτη 

οπου εχω πολυ καλη αποδοχη, γενικα απο ολα τα πουλια τις εκροφης μου.
Επιπλεον καθε δευτερη μερα δινεται γλυστριδα,σπανακι,μαρουλι πολυ καλα πλυμενα και στεγνωμενα.
Καθε μερα δινεται φυτρα απο διαφορους σπορους που εχω αγορασει οπως φακη, ροβιτσα, κινοα, ηλιοσπορος,σουσαμι, ρεβυθια, Αλφα-Αλφα κτλ
Καθε μερα δινω αυγοτροφη που εχω αντιγραψει απο το φορουμ και ειναι αυτη ,nesting egg foods for goldfinches, και σαν κυριο συστατικο εχω βαλει το κινοα σε αλευρι(εχω πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια στην αποδοχη της) :Youpi: 
Καθε μερα δινεται η δυνατοτητα μπανιου με προσθηκη μηλοξυδου.
Σε αναμονη ειναι η αγορα ποτιστρων με κενο αερα

Επομενο σταδιο αν ολα πανε πολυ καλα για την καρδερινα ειναι η επικοινωνια μου με την ΑΝΙΜΑ, ωστε να με συμβουλεψουν αν το εν λογο πουλι πρεπει να επισρεψει εκει που ανηκει.Ευχαριστω!!!


Μερικες φωτο απο την εκτροφη

----------

